
Creating a bird sanctuary by feeding migratory birds every year for 40 years - dhimant
http://www.thebetterindia.com/4946/tbi-travel-the-bird-man-of-kheechan/
======
dalke
For those reading who are not familiar with English as used in India, a
"lakh", as in "astromical 1 lakh kilos annually", is 10E5.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lakh](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lakh) .

